# Take a Stand Against Bullying



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

Christina Gardner has decided to litigate her claims against a book promoter, but needs help.

https://gogetfunding.com/it-takes-a-community-to-take-down-a-scammer/

The expense of legal fees mean many people who've been involved with this company have walked away without the services they paid for, often with their reputations attacked. People who have been done wrong mostly just want to forget about it, few can afford to risk their own careers over money.

Christina is being attacked, and a charge of plagiarism to an author is incredibly serious. Her crime was wanting out of a business deal that changed after she's paid up.

If you'd like to help, click the link above and read Christina's story.


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

Bumping this up. This is for legal defense in the Rebecca Hamilton saga.


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

In 5 minutes, it already has 4 backers.


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

Donated! Thanks for posting this, Myra.


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

10 backers in 20 minutes.  This is excellent.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

Contributed.


----------



## Randall Wood (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

I put down my donation, too.


----------



## ilamont (Jul 14, 2012)

Joined.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

In response to a question posed, this is not the same discussion as in the Box Set thread, though it is has a connection.  There will be no overlap of discussion (this is a gentle reminder) nor, as far as I know, was this started to continue a discussion in the soon-to-be-reopened thread, which would have not been allowed.

If anyone has questions, please don't hesitate to ask me via PM.

Betsy


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

10% in less than an hour.... I hope this goes like the Reading Rainbow Kickstarter . . .  I gave my support.


----------



## Donna White Glaser (Jan 12, 2011)

contributed


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

27 backers, $1,115 in less than an hour.

If you only have $5  to contribute, it matters. It's not just the money that's important, but the community support.  $5 is another person standing against bullying and silencing others. 

(I say $5 because apparently there are fees on each transaction!)


----------



## ChristinaGarner (Aug 31, 2011)

From the bottom of my heart, thank you to all who have contributed and/or shared the campaign. The support of this community means the world to me.


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

35 backers.  You can donate anonymously but wow, it's fun to see what some people are commenting.  Please include a comment with your donation, if you'd like to state why you wanted to contribute.


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

Kudos to those who have shared on FB, too. I did, and I was a little nervous, I admit, but it felt good to stand up for something.


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

If you have a story to tell, *you can share it anonymously in your donation comment*. Could be worth $5 to say what you need to say.


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

37
Backers
US$2,065.00

Less than two hours.


----------



## S.R. (May 19, 2016)

Contributed.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2017)

I rarely contribute to these sort of thing, but I've made an exception because I was feeling Sithy lol


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

43 Backers
US$2,345.00
Donated of $10,000.00
10 Days to go
23% Funded


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

MyraScott said:


> 43 Backers
> US$2,345.00
> Donated of $10,000.00
> 10 Days to go
> 23% Funded


Wow. That was quick.


----------



## Calista Cage (Jun 25, 2014)

Donated.


----------



## Jerri Kay Lincoln (Jun 18, 2011)

I contributed.  This is important.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Heartening to see so much support. I'm in.

Christina, thank you for being brave enough to do this.


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

50 Backers

US$2,910.00
Donated of $10,000.00

10 Days to go
29% Funded

Two and a half hours.  This campaign will be funded soon!


----------



## thesmallprint (May 25, 2012)

I'm in.  Good luck, Christina.


----------



## Susanne123 (Jan 9, 2014)

I donated and will be checking in periodically to see if I need to up my donation.

Hold your head up high Christina. You've got lots of supporters. Big hug.


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

I am so in with my tiny donation but my big support. Good luck, Christina!


----------



## ChristinaGarner (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Calista Cage (Jun 25, 2014)

Monique said:


> Heartening to see so much support. I'm in. The bullying continues right now, live on twitter, but together we're stronger than they are.
> 
> Christina, thank you for being brave enough to do this.


Reported.


----------



## anniejocoby (Aug 11, 2013)

I donated.


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

Can't afford to give much right now but I've donated. Sorry this is happening to you Christina.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

$3800.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

The level of support here is awesome.


----------



## DanaG (Feb 13, 2011)

I just donated $100 a few minutes ago - and someone donated right after me.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I just went in and donated my refunded buy-in. Yes, all $500 of it. I cannot stand by and watch the intimidation and other nonsense go on as it has for years.


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

To all of you who have donated using your real name, I see you. I honor you. I know that it takes bravery. I'm so *proud* of you.

And to those of you who donated anonymously, I understand. I know why you did. There's no shame in not wanting to be caught in the crosshairs.

What a community this is. We broke $4K as I was writing this.

_Edited. PM me if you have any questions. --Betsy/KB Mod_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks, a reminder that discussion here is limited to the GoFundMe campaign.  We're still discussing this thread in the smoke filled caves.  The Box Set thread is expected to reopen very shortly.

Betsy


----------



## Adair Hart (Jun 12, 2015)

Contributed.


----------



## ChristinaGarner (Aug 31, 2011)

lilywhite said:


> To all of you who have donated using your real name, I see you. I honor you. I know that it takes bravery. I'm so *proud* of you.
> 
> And to those of you who donated anonymously, I understand. I know why you did. There's no shame in not wanting to be caught in the crosshairs.
> 
> ...


Ditto all of this. I'm in awe.


----------



## 74455 (Jan 9, 2014)

Done.


----------



## AllyWho (May 16, 2015)

Donated and its nearly half way


----------



## sela (Nov 2, 2014)

Contributed anonymously under my real name. So heartened to see the support here.  <3


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

This is the coolest thing.  82 people so far.


----------



## Cactus Lady (Jun 4, 2014)

I can't afford very much, but I also donated anonymously under my real name.


----------



## Learning by lurking (Jan 17, 2016)

Just curious. Will there be a proper accounting for legal fees showing where this money is being spent for full accountability?

Also will be interesting if the other side decides to utilize Kboards as a platform to have their own Gofundme account to counter the lawsuit. Dueling fundraisers for legal fees. Exactly what the boards are for.


----------



## DanaG (Feb 13, 2011)

Donations are up to $4385 already!


----------



## DanaG (Feb 13, 2011)

I wish we could post little heart/love icons.

_If you can find a suitable image on the web, you can link it using the image link button above the smiley faces







_


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

I did what I could. It's not much. I hope the account is funded soon, so things can get rolling in the courts.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

My darling dogs have been busy running up vet bills lately, so I couldn't contribute as much as I'd like, but I did contribute. While the causes were different, I was subjected to some pretty vicious online bullying myself in 2010 over my first romance. It almost made me give up my fledgling self-publishing venture at that time, and I remember all too well how my hands would shake when I touched the computer.

Best of luck, Christina.


----------



## Kristen Painter (Apr 21, 2010)

Done.


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

Learning by lurking said:


> Just curious. Will there be a proper accounting for legal fees showing where this money is being spent for full accountability?
> 
> Also will be interesting if the other side decides to utilize Kboards as a platform to have their own Gofundme account to counter the lawsuit. Dueling fundraisers for legal fees. Exactly what the boards are for.


 

_Edited. PM me if you have any questions. --Betsy/KB Mod_


----------



## Flying Pizza Pie (Dec 19, 2016)

My small donation has been made. Best of luck!


----------



## Rica G (Jul 16, 2016)

Donated what I could. <3 Good luck!


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

Learning by lurking said:


> Just curious. Will there be a proper accounting for legal fees showing where this money is being spent for full accountability?
> 
> Also will be interesting if the other side decides to utilize Kboards as a platform to have their own Gofundme account to counter the lawsuit. Dueling fundraisers for legal fees. Exactly what the boards are for.


I'm sure if any of the donor asked for an update or accounting Christina would give one. As to whoever is the promoter involved making a GoFundMe, nothing stops them, and I am sure the mods would allow a similar thread if it was civil and positive.

Quite frankly, I think a judge weighing in finally on all of this might be what's best for the community all the way around. It would cut down on the back and forth finger pointing of what's right and what's wrong. :/ Some of this is growing pains for a new sector off a long standing industy . . .


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

Elizabeth Ann West said:


> I'm sure if any of the donor asked for an update or accounting Christina would give one.


She might, but she certainly is under no obligation to do so. This is a GoFundMe for an individual lawsuit. It is not a business transaction where those who donated get anything for their funds. It's entirely different from expecting your publisher to be transparent with expenses and royalties.


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

Elizabeth Ann West said:


> Quite frankly, I think a judge weighing in finally on all of this might be what's best for the community all the way around. It would cut down on the back and forth finger pointing of what's right and what's wrong. :/ Some of this is growing pains for a new sector off a long standing industy . . .


But pitchforks and peasants with torches are far more dramatic (picture Young Frankenstein). TBH, even in more mature industries the participants often act like children. We all know how we wish people would act, but they don't always meet our expectations.


----------



## DanaG (Feb 13, 2011)

It should be fully funded by tomorrow!


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

I don't think any donor is going to ask. But if they did, I haven't observed Christina to be less than forthcoming with an honest answer. That answer might be "I've retained a lawyer and can't speak more at this time."  

Unfortunately, my pitchfork is in the repair shop, and I am really trying to make sure new people and lurkers understand we're really not all bad here. We just don't suffer shenanigans well . . .


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Contributed.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

Over 100 backers in half a day, with an average donation of nearly $50. This speaks volumes. Proud to donate to clean up the indie image.


----------



## jaehaerys (Feb 18, 2016)

I've donated. More than happy to, it's important. Best to you, Christina.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I just wanted to add that this whole episode has made me reflect on myself, my place in the community, and who makes up that space. I've butted heads with some of you before and I know I can be a pita, but all of that just falls away. The courage and solidarity shown here, not to mention the generosity, has reminded why I'm so proud part of this place and to be among you.


----------



## Susan Stec (Aug 9, 2014)

MyraScott said:


> Christina Gardner has decided to litigate her claims against a book promoter, but needs help.
> 
> https://gogetfunding.com/it-takes-a-community-to-take-down-a-scammer/
> 
> If you'd like to help, click the link above and read Christina's story.


Thank you for picking up the story and running with it. I supported.


----------



## CassieL (Aug 29, 2013)

Kyra Halland said:


> I can't afford very much, but I also donated anonymously under my real name.


Same.


----------



## Lauren P. (Jul 3, 2014)

Donated. I hate bullies.


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

Monique said:


> I just wanted to add that this whole episode has made me reflect on myself, my place in the community, and who makes up that space. I've butted heads with some of you before and I know I can be a pita, but all of that just falls away. The courage and solidarity shown here, not to mention the generosity, has reminded why I'm so proud part of this place and to be among you.


I've learned recently that what I might have perceived as people constantly coming on threads I wrote it felt like just to argue with me was really a sign that they valued what I had to say and were actually looking to engage, not enrage.  I, too, took a long break from Kboards and some other spaces when I had to suddenly take on homeschooling and then when it felt like I was just all alone in my strategies that it wasn't worth getting back into it.

I'm also more experienced in 2017 in disproportion to the time passed of 2014/2015.

Here's to a 2017 where more of the Kboards community comes home. (That's not a tear in my eye, okay, it is.)


----------



## Genre Hoarder (Oct 4, 2014)

Donated.


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

I was initially going to make a smaller donation...

...but then someone shared screenshots twisting my words out of context and accusing me of Internet stalking.

So I decided to donate a larger amount than initially planned.

_Edited. PM me if you have any questions. --Betsy/KB Mod_


----------



## Susanne123 (Jan 9, 2014)

Monique said:


> I just wanted to add that this whole episode has made me reflect on myself, my place in the community, and who makes up that space. I've butted heads with some of you before and I know I can be a pita, but all of that just falls away. The courage and solidarity shown here, not to mention the generosity, has reminded why I'm so proud part of this place and to be among you.


For those of us passionate about writing and finding our way through indie publishing, posts such as yours have always served the purpose to make us think about what is going on. We need all viewpoints to make sound decisions. And yes, it all falls away when we come together as a community.


----------



## Susanne123 (Jan 9, 2014)

Elizabeth Ann West said:


> I've learned recently that what I might have perceived as people constantly coming on threads I wrote it felt like just to argue with me was really a sign that they valued what I had to say and were actually looking to engage, not enrage.  I, too, took a long break from Kboards and some other spaces when I had to suddenly take on homeschooling and then when it felt like I was just all alone in my strategies that it wasn't worth getting back into it.
> 
> I'm also more experienced in 2017 in disproportion to the time passed of 2014/2015.
> 
> Here's to a 2017 where more of the Kboards community comes home. (That's not a tear in my eye, okay, it is.)


Communities ebb and flow, Kboards more so perhaps than others. I'm always happy when someone (such as yourself) comes back to post after they have been away for a while. You get used to people I guess, but I always enjoyed your exuberant way of thinking.

On a personal note, your post about Dragon Dictation showed me a different way to write and a way to save my wrists.

Oh dear, I feel a group hug coming on...


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

Monique said:


> I just wanted to add that this whole episode has made me reflect on myself, my place in the community, and who makes up that space. I've butted heads with some of you before and I know I can be a pita, but all of that just falls away. The courage and solidarity shown here, not to mention the generosity, has reminded why I'm so proud part of this place and to be among you.


Yeah, what the smart lady said. I'm finding new and improved RESPECT for soooo many here. Doesn't mean I still won't butt heads with some folk in the future. But it's -- mostly -- out of caring and concern (and only a little bit because of the entertainment value ).

_*Looks sternly at Phoenix.* --Betsy_


----------



## Usedtoposthere (Nov 19, 2013)

Donated. Go get 'em.


----------



## Logan R. (May 13, 2011)

PhoenixS said:


> Monique said:
> 
> 
> > I just wanted to add that this whole episode has made me reflect on myself, my place in the community, and who makes up that space. I've butted heads with some of you before and I know I can be a pita, but all of that just falls away. The courage and solidarity shown here, not to mention the generosity, has reminded why I'm so proud part of this place and to be among you.
> ...


Totally agree with all of this. I joined KBoards when I was 16 so I feel like I kinda grew up with a lot of you, and while I don't post here as often as I did then, I do check in quite often. I'm proud we know how to step up and when to do so.


----------



## Kate. (Oct 7, 2014)

Donated; good luck, Christina! I'm proud of you. =)


----------



## ShayneRutherford (Mar 24, 2014)

I donated. Good luck, Christina.


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

The fund is:

117 Backers
US$6,945.00
Donated of $10,000.00
69% Funded

Guys, this is going to be fully funded in 24 hours, I predict. This community is amazing!


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

To quote from the comment I left on the donation page:

_I'm a bit worried that my name will be added to the list of people that the promoter in question has been bullying and belittling, and that I could be facing one-star reviews and jeopardizing my indie writing career...but I dislike bullies. Sometimes, you need to do the right thing. After all, if you don't stand for something, you'll fall for anything. Good luck, Christina._

And when I saw that some of the people being bullied were people I've come to like and respect here, I felt the need to speak up and help out. Let the chips fall where they may.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

What's really amazing are some of the comments by anonymous donors. Harv had a vision when he started this thing. A community of writers who help one another. It saddens me to think that the vast majority of donors are anonymous. I hope that one day they can get satisfaction for the lives and careers ruined in an insane climb to grab that shiny brass ring. As it turns out, the ring was lead. 

I encourage more anonymous donations of even a buck. Tell your story. It'll feel good.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

Robert Dahlen said:


> To quote from the comment I left on the donation page:
> 
> _I'm a bit worried that my name will be added to the list of people that the promoter in question has been bullying and belittling, and that I could be facing one-star reviews and jeopardizing my indie writing career...but I dislike bullies. Sometimes, you need to do the right thing. After all, if you don't stand for something, you'll fall for anything. Good luck, Christina._
> 
> And when I saw that some of the people being bullied were people I've come to like and respect here, I felt the need to speak up and help out. Let the chips fall where they may.


Ever have a deja vu moment? Then when you try to predict what happens next, it doesn't? You turned on the light, Robert. Calling a bully a bully won't always avoid a fat lip, but sometimes it does.


----------



## 864 (Dec 1, 2008)

Wayne Stinnett said:


> What's really amazing are some of the comments by anonymous donors. Harv had a vision when he started this thing. A community of writers who help one another. It saddens me to think that the vast majority of donors are anonymous. I hope that one day they can get satisfaction for the lives and careers ruined in an insane climb to grab that shiny brass ring. As it turns out, the ring was lead.
> 
> Give a buck, Anonymous, tell your story. It'll feel good.


I love that you mentioned my sweet husband in this post... He loved this place. For readers and writers...


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I donated anonymously. Not sure if there is a way to change that. I thought people would get the stories here and elsewhere.


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

chc said:


> I love that you mentioned my sweet husband in this post... He loved this place. For readers and writers...


We loved him right back. I still think of him every time I come over here. I hope this finds you well. ❤


----------



## 864 (Dec 1, 2008)

lilywhite said:


> We loved him right back. I still think of him every time I come over here. I hope this finds you well. ❤


Thanks... we're doing well.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Wayne Stinnett said:


> Ever have a deja vu moment? Then when you try to predict what happens next, it doesn't? You turned on the light, Robert. Calling a bully a bully won't always avoid a fat lip, but sometimes it does.


I haven't dealt much with the promoter in question, actually, but judging from what happened with Percy, they could send their fans after anyone, no matter how low they are on the writing totem pole (and I'm low, believe me). But I write stories about heroes. They wouldn't walk by something like this. I can't either.


----------



## jaehaerys (Feb 18, 2016)

Wayne, reading what you wrote has me feeling kind of bad.
I'd donated anonymously and I've moved to make myself anonymous here. There's a lot of crazy people out there and I'd prefer to avoid getting swept up in their madness. I still speak up for what I believe is right, and I put my money where my mouth is. That said, I'll grant you maybe being anonymous isn't the best approach. I don't know. 

I do admire the courage of so many on this board, and I love what Harv stood for and what so many of the authors I look up to here stand for, but being anonymous is all I'm comfortable with right now. My author platform is pretty tiny, I don't have enough of a platform to withstand one-star dive bombings or any kind of shunning from other authors. Perhaps that's narrow-minded?

I'd hate to go back to being non-anonymous and somehow run afoul of anyone over a disagreement on the boards. Even the friendliest among us will disagree from time to time and I worry because I often don't know how a person conducts themselves outside the boards, what their moral code might or might not be, or maybe this person who's opinion I value will ignore me in the future. Yikes, that would be terrible. And...maybe that's not the right way to think of it, but I've always been a bit of a worrier, so I do. I hope my being anonymous here doesn't offend.

I still stand steadfastly, albeit anonymously, against bullying. For whatever that's worth.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

Robert Dahlen said:


> But I write stories about heroes. They wouldn't walk by something like this. I can't either.


Well said, sir. So very well said.


----------



## ChristinaGarner (Aug 31, 2011)

This has touched me in a way I can't even express. I really, really want to do right by all of you. I'm heartened by your support, willingness to share your stories, and your belief in me. I promise that I'll do everything I can to get the truth seen and heard.


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

PhoenixS said:


> *Looks sternly at Phoenix.* --Betsy[/i]


*Whistles innocently*



lilywhite said:


> We loved him right back. I still think of him every time I come over here. I hope this finds you well. ❤


Very much this ♥



dn8791 said:


> I do admire the courage of so many on this board, and I love what Harv stood for and what so many of the authors I look up to here stand for, but being anonymous is all I'm comfortable with right now. My author platform is pretty tiny, I don't have enough of a platform to withstand one-star dive bombings or any kind of shunning from other authors. Perhaps that's narrow-minded?
> 
> I'd hate to go back to being non-anonymous and somehow run afoul of anyone over a disagreement on the boards. Even the friendliest among us will disagree from time to time and I worry because I often don't know how a person conducts themselves outside the boards, what their moral code might or might not be, or maybe this person who's opinion I value will ignore me in the future. Yikes, that would be terrible. And...maybe that's not the right way to think of it, but I've always been a bit of a worrier, so I do. I hope my being anonymous here doesn't offend.
> 
> I still stand steadfastly, albeit anonymously, against bullying. For whatever that's worth.


I'm sure there are many in your position -- prawns to not-so-prawny -- who've made the decision to support from the sidelines. Maybe this isn't the fight they want to risk their books, their mortgage payments or their careers over. But maybe the next fight will be. And maybe the ones battling today will be on the sidelines tomorrow. We all have different lines in the sand. All we can hope is that when we come up to them, we'll be ready to cross them with courage and integrity.


----------



## David VanDyke (Jan 3, 2014)

Learning by lurking said:


> Just curious. Will there be a proper accounting for legal fees showing where this money is being spent for full accountability?
> 
> Also will be interesting if the other side decides to utilize Kboards as a platform to have their own Gofundme account to counter the lawsuit. Dueling fundraisers for legal fees. Exactly what the boards are for.


The difference is, contributors know they are donating, and there is no contract, implied or otherwise, except to, in general, use the money to sue. The suit itself should reveal the truth of things.

I donated.


----------



## David VanDyke (Jan 3, 2014)

By the way, not to hijack, but here's another great cause that needs a boost, one that has the potential to affect all of us indies. For those with funds to donate, take a look please.

https://www.gofundme.com/StandingAgainstPlagiarism


----------



## Huldra (Nov 7, 2013)

.


----------



## Goulburn (May 21, 2014)

Donated in this author name.

My donation is not much, but, I hope my stating my support, along with others, helps.



_edited -- this is not the thread for testimonials; you can share your experience in the main "box set" thread, or, as noted, in the comments on the fundraiser page. Thanks -- Ann_


----------



## BlueGen (Jun 14, 2014)

Donated anonymously.

I was the victim of a bullying campaign many years ago (by a rival author, unrelated to this case) that nearly caused me to give up writing altogether. 

Causes like this are close to my heart.

xxx


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

lilywhite said:



> We loved him right back. I still think of him every time I come over here. I hope this finds you well. ❤


So true ^^ ❤❤

Donated.


----------



## Jana DeLeon (Jan 20, 2011)

I never commented on the other thread, but I've heard about this issue for well over a year. I believe what Christina is doing is important. A precedent needs to be set for what is considered acceptable and ethical business practices and I admire Christina for taking that charge. I'm happy to contribute to the cause.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

After getting notice from a kboards member, I've discovered that someone has made a donation in my name to the fundraiser. Granted mine is a common name, but it's a bit of a remarkable coincidence. I wanted to state publicly that it wasn't me and I'll back that up with access to my finances as needed, if needed.

That being said, I wish everyone the best in this effort. Except whoever placed the donation under a false name--think about why you would undermine the campaign's efforts at honesty and integrity by posting a false name and comment with your donation.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

dn8791 said:


> Wayne, reading what you wrote has me feeling kind of bad.
> I'd donated anonymously and I've moved to make myself anonymous here. There's a lot of crazy people out there and I'd prefer to avoid getting swept up in their madness. I still speak up for what I believe is right, and I put my money where my mouth is. That said, I'll grant you maybe being anonymous isn't the best approach. I don't know.
> 
> I do admire the courage of so many on this board, and I love what Harv stood for and what so many of the authors I look up to here stand for, but being anonymous is all I'm comfortable with right now. My author platform is pretty tiny, I don't have enough of a platform to withstand one-star dive bombings or any kind of shunning from other authors. Perhaps that's narrow-minded?
> ...


I didn't mean it was sad they were anonymous, and I apologize if anyone took it that way. I meant the sheer numbers are what saddens me. I fully understand not wanting to speak out publicly. But, looking at the number of people this has affected is staggering.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

Jim Johnson said:


> After getting notice from a kboards member, I've discovered that someone has made a donation in my name to the fundraiser. Granted mine is a common name, but it's a bit of a remarkable coincidence. I wanted to state publicly that it wasn't me and I'll back that up with access to my finances as needed, if needed.
> 
> That being said, I wish everyone the best in this effort. Except whoever placed the donation under a false name--think about why you would undermine the campaign's efforts at honesty and integrity by posting a false name and comment with your donation.


Agreed. If it was actually another Jim Johnson, so be it. But if not, apologies that it happened.

Please, everyone, know this type of stuff isn't cool. It does undermine the integrity of what is being done here, not to mention potentially puts the spotlight (or cross hairs) on someone who did not ask for, nor deserves it.

Save the jokes for a post or reply here if you must. Please either donate anonymously or with your name (or a pen name you use if you prefer). Do not donate under someone else's name unless they specially asked you to.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you, Rick.


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

135 Backers

US$8,405.00
Donated of $10,000.00

9 Days to go

84% Funded

18 hours since the campaign opened.


----------



## Valerie A. (Dec 31, 2016)

I went and donated. Had no clever words to contribute at this early hour. I'm new to KBoards, and the helpfulness and solidarity here are amazing!


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

I think it's rotten someone donated in Jim Johnson's name. And while I'd like to believe it was a coincidence of same name (I have a common name too) I think the comment on it makes that unlikely. There's no reason to behave negatively towards another author no matter how much we disagree.

I do still believe in Christina's cause though.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

Jane_Dough said:


> Just saw a screenshot on the twitterverse making it sound like Christina had donated the money using Jim's name. RH had commented on it.


Let's take the high road and not comment on rumors. Anyone can pretty much say anything on twitter. Let's not waste our breath (or key strokes) on it.

FUD: Fear, Uncertainty, Doubt. These are the tools that are going to be used to try and derail this. Don't let them.


----------



## IreneP (Jun 19, 2012)

Wayne Stinnett said:


> I didn't mean it was sad they were anonymous, and I apologize if anyone took it that way. I meant the sheer numbers are what saddens me. I fully understand not wanting to speak out publicly. But, looking at the number of people this has affected is staggering.


Thanks for the clarification, Wayne. I think we should all remember that some people prefer to donate anonymously no matter what the situation. We shouldn't jump to assign motives to people just because they are anonymous.


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

Jane_Dough said:


> Just saw a screenshot on the twitterverse making it sound like Christina had donated the money using Jim's name. RH had commented on it.


That is pretty absurd . . . I have to say. Christina has fundraised almost to her goal and it just doesn't make sense she would jeopardize her own fundraiser like that. Not to mention, her fundraiser doesn't even name who the promoter is, and she could have named names. :/ If twitter is picking it up, makes me wonder if it was someone on RH's side doing it to drive more division . . .

I'm really at the point of no longer caring about the high school drama stuff. It goes back to business . . . I believe enough people have felt they've been wronged financially and wish to seek recourse. At this point, everything will go above our paygrades so to speak in terms of what happens next.


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

Elizabeth Ann West said:


> That is pretty absurd . . . I have to say. Christina has fundraised almost to her goal and it just doesn't make sense she would jeopardize her own fundraiser like that. Not to mention, her fundraiser doesn't even name who the promoter is, and she could have named names. :/ If twitter is picking it up, makes me wonder if it was someone on RH's side doing it to drive more division . . .
> 
> I'm really at the point of no longer caring about the high school drama stuff. It goes back to business . . . I believe enough people have felt they've been wronged financially and wish to seek recourse. At this point, everything will go above our paygrades so to speak in terms of what happens next.


It is high school drama BS. Whoever donated in Jim's name and for whatever reason doesn't matter. That's $10 out of (as of this writing) $8,635. That's 0.1% of the donations, but they're looking for any small thing they can pick apart. I choose instead to focus on the 141 other donations, not a few of which are from people who say they've also been wronged.


----------



## Donna White Glaser (Jan 12, 2011)

Jim Johnson said:


> After getting notice from a kboards member, I've discovered that someone has made a donation in my name to the fundraiser.


This is *not* okay. It dilutes the integrity of this campaign to pull this kind of stunt and I hope whomever did this (unless they really are a version of "James Johnson") makes the correction immediately. Just go anonymous if you'd like. And I know you can make changes to the displayed name because I originally posted anonymously then went back and "uncloaked" my name. 
Jim, sorry this happened to you. It shouldn't have.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Rick Gualtieri said:


> Let's take the high road and not comment on rumors.


What Rick said. Let's stay on track here.

Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk


----------



## DaniO (Oct 22, 2012)

Donated. Best of luck, Christina.


----------



## Kristen Painter (Apr 21, 2010)

Learning by lurking said:


> Also will be interesting if the other side decides to utilize Kboards as a platform to have their own Gofundme account to counter the lawsuit. Dueling fundraisers for legal fees. Exactly what the boards are for.


I agree that would be very interesting. I'd be so curious to see if the other side could generate this same kind of support with this kind of speed. Might be rather telling.


----------



## Usedtoposthere (Nov 19, 2013)

Kristen Painter said:


> I agree that would be very interesting. I'd be so curious to see if the other side could generate this same kind of support with this kind of speed. Might be rather telling.


My thought also when I read that post. And would you get contributions from the bigger names that have contributed to Christina? What I hear about this topic from bigger names is fairly consistent. Would be interesting to see. There is certainly nothing stopping anyone from setting up and publicizing such a fundraiser if you feel the promoter and her supporters have been unfairly treated.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

The accusations on twitter that CG did it are par for the bullying course. This "dishonest fundraiser" is doing just fine. Keep it above board and keep it coming!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Donated. I wish it could be more. I debated with myself about anonymity and decided to use my name. I dipped my toes in with the cause of this action and got out with only burned fingers and less than $1000 spent, but it was a scary experience. Also, a few years ago I was bullied and lied about by another author. It killed a little part of my innocence, and I lost a friend over it who sided with the malicious person. So my little donation is a symbolic act against all the crappy slings and arrows out there. Thanks for giving me that opportunity!


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

Monique said:


> The accusations on twitter that CG did it are par for the bullying course. This "dishonest fundraiser" is doing just fine. Keep it above board and keep it coming!


Yup. Funny how in their attempts to discredit Christina and the campaign, they're actually proving the arguments against them.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Folks, seriously, let's leave the rumors to the rumormongers. Pointing out that donating in Jim's name was a crappy thing to do ... that's really all that needs to be said.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

What Becca said.

Let's move on.  Future comments about the donation using the name Jim Johnson will be removed.  

Betsy
KB Mod


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> What I hear about this topic from bigger names is fairly consistent.


Yes, this.


----------



## ChristinaGarner (Aug 31, 2011)

Jana DeLeon--thank you for the very generous contribution and for attaching your name to it. While I appreciate (and completely understand) anonymous donations, having bigger names behind this cause sends a message. It also helps disprove the narrative currently being spun that I'm making the donations to myself in an effort to inflate the level of support. 

Jim--You have been clear in your support of Rebecca both here and in her GenreCrave marketing group. I have no doubt the person who made the contribution was not you. I've deleted the comment, as I did with one yesterday that named Rebecca. 

A woman has organized people to report the page. I purposely left Rebecca Hamilton's name off of it so that I wouldn't run afoul of their guidelines. I felt bad for deleting the story attached b/c it was important, but I didn't want to jeopardize the page. 

Thank you to all who have donated. Waking up to being 87% funded has left me gobsmacked. (And I don't think i've ever used the word so often as I have the past 24 hours!)


----------



## Jim-Mandy (May 6, 2017)

Hi-  my name is Jim Johnson but I write romance under a female pen name.  I didn't mean to cause confusion, I didn't realize there ws a Jim Johnson on this board but there are a lot of us. I didn't know about these boards, I found the information on facebook and people i know have faced this bullying and I wanted to contribute. I was sent to this board to explain.

Really sorry, I used the name on my credit card.  But good luck, I believe this sort of thing should have consequences. Its too easy to ruin people online and too expensive to fight to clear your name so I hope you get your apology. Thats all


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks for the post Jim-Mandy. Glad to clear that up.


----------



## Jana DeLeon (Jan 20, 2011)

ChristinaGarner said:


> Jana DeLeon--thank you for the very generous contribution and for attaching your name to it. While I appreciate (and completely understand) anonymous donations, having bigger names behind this cause sends a message. It also helps disprove the narrative currently being spun that I'm making the donations to myself in an effort to inflate the level of support.
> 
> Thank you to all who have donated. Waking up to being 87% funded has left me gobsmacked. (And I don't think i've ever used the word so often as I have the past 24 hours!)


I think the speed of the funding is indicative of how many people would like to see this addressed. Thank you, again, for taking it on.


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

*151 Backers*

US$9,100.00
Donated of $10,000.00

9 Days to go

91% Funded

This campaign is going to be fully funded in less than a full day. I hope this is enough, once the GFM site and PayPal take their fees- I don't know if she can raise it but she might want to look at the % of the fees.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

ChristinaGarner said:


> Jim--You have been clear in your support of Rebecca both here and in her GenreCrave marketing group. I have no doubt the person who made the contribution was not you. I've deleted the comment, as I did with one yesterday that named Rebecca.


Thanks for deleting the comment. Let me be clear that I support the truth. That's why I suggested people reach out to Writer Beware earlier in the thread. If people want to tar me for doing business with RH, that's their business.


----------



## KFB (Apr 22, 2014)

Done. Goal reached.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

KFB said:


> Done. Goal reached.


Holy guacamole!


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

OMG, someone donated $1000!  

22 hours, goal reached.


----------



## David VanDyke (Jan 3, 2014)

I hope Ms. Gardner raises to a stretch goal. You can never have enough money for legal stuff. Something always comes up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Let's not tar anyone, please.

EDIT:  I've removed several posts that went beyond the discussion of the GoFundMe campaign status.

Betsy


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> If they're exposed to that drama, though, what happens next and how they deal with it is more of an indicator.


Yes. This.


----------



## Valerie A. (Dec 31, 2016)

Robert Dahlen said:


> I haven't dealt much with the promoter in question, actually, but judging from what happened with Percy, they could send their fans after anyone, no matter how low they are on the writing totem pole (and I'm low, believe me). But I write stories about heroes. They wouldn't walk by something like this. I can't either.


Good man.

Sharing both my real name and my pen name in the comments makes me worry a little, but only a little. I'm not even on a totem pole but pushing up daisies at its foot. It would be truly funny if "they" came after a no-genre fingerling--not even small fry--like me. Coming from a former Communist country, I do tend to err on the side of lesser caution in my new home, but the feeling of freedom is well worth it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Let's continue to keep this topic focussed on the GoFundMe campaign.  If you have a firsthand account you'd like to share, please go to the Box Set thread (see the Writers' Cafe topic listing to find it).

Betsy
KB Mod


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Jim-Mandy said:


> Hi- my name is Jim Johnson but I write romance under a female pen name. I didn't mean to cause confusion, I didn't realize there ws a Jim Johnson on this board but there are a lot of us. I didn't know about these boards, I found the information on facebook and people i know have faced this bullying and I wanted to contribute. I was sent to this board to explain.
> 
> Really sorry, I used the name on my credit card. But good luck, I believe this sort of thing should have consequences. Its too easy to ruin people online and too expensive to fight to clear your name so I hope you get your apology. Thats all


Jim, your coming here to explain is very much appreciated. Thank you!

Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk


----------



## DanaG (Feb 13, 2011)

Congratulations to Christina on reaching her goal in such a short time! And exceeding it!

The fact that so many people have been so enthusiastically and publicly supporting this campaign speaks volumes - I've been hearing about this issue for a long time, behind the scenes, and I'm very happy to see it exposed to the light now.


----------



## jaehaerys (Feb 18, 2016)

Wayne Stinnett said:


> I didn't mean it was sad they were anonymous, and I apologize if anyone took it that way. I meant the sheer numbers are what saddens me. I fully understand not wanting to speak out publicly. But, looking at the number of people this has affected is staggering.


I agree, Wayne, the numbers are staggering. Thank you for clarifying as well.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

David VanDyke said:


> By the way, not to hijack, but here's another great cause that needs a boost, one that has the potential to affect all of us indies. For those with funds to donate, take a look please.
> 
> https://www.gofundme.com/StandingAgainstPlagiarism


I remember this from years ago, surprised to see she hadn't gotten any further. I tried to donate, but it requires a credit card, which I don't have (and more info than I'd like to put down, frankly).

I'm going to join Christina in using the word "gobsmacked" in relation to how fast this campaign funded. Remember all that it won't hurt to have a bit more than she asked for because legal stuff is expensive.

Also, thanks to Jim-Mandy for clarifying the other issue.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm so glad the Jim Johnson thing turned out to be nothing more than a misunderstanding of two people with the same name. It needs to be kept honorable or the stand is meaningless.


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

163 Backers

US$10,439.00
Donated of $10,000.00

8 Days to go
104% Funded

This is amazing! The extra money can cover the fees that the donation site and PayPal keep.

*163 people standing together!! * I think this is really awesome.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

MyraScott said:


> 163 Backers
> 
> US$10,439.00
> Donated of $10,000.00
> ...


Alone we are a wide spectrum of influence, but together there is no doubting we are strong.


----------

